# The pizza thread



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

Pizza is one of my favorite foods, so why not start a thread about it?

Are you a pizza snob who refuses to eat pizza unless it's a certain crust type?

Personally I don't discriminate, I'll eat just about any pizza.  Thick, thin, pan, whatever.

My favorite topping used to be pepperoni (how boring), now my stand by is Hawaiian (ham and pineapple, preferably with bacon too).  I've been digging pies made with sauces other than the typical tomato sauce lately too, like white, bbq, buffalo, etc sauces.

What's your perfect pizza?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2011)

lol. Seems like the lunch thread got you thinking...

I don't discriminate either.  When I was living at home and my Mom asked what I wanted for my birthday dinners it would always be pizza.  Lately I have been into the greek pizza place in town that does them wood fired.  I get my dough there as well when I make pizza at home.  I love doing pizza at home with all kinds of toppings and styles.  Did one with truffle oil and sauteed mushrooms recently.  I want pizza right now... despite have some for dinner last night with anchioves.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2011)

went to the opening party for this place on Monday Night

http://www.sendbread.com/pizza.php

will update when they have their menu posted, but it's incredible.  Best pizza on the Maine / NH seacoast by far.

Love this place in Boston area

http://www.pizzeriaposto.com/menus_105_1757755152.pdf

I am kind of a Pizza snob.  95% of pizza shops suck and I actually find worse than Dijourno

Best pie in ski country I think is this place:

http://www.piecasso.com/

I tend to just make my own pizza at home because all the pizza around here sucks.  You can buy a dough at any of the local shops for like a $1.  Just wish my home oven got hotter than 550.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> lol. Seems like the lunch thread got you thinking...



Indeed.  It's something I've thought about before, but didn't think of making a thread about it until Gary's post.



Grassi21 said:


> I don't discriminate either.  When I was living at home and my Mom asked what I wanted for my birthday dinners it would always be pizza.  Lately I have been into the greek pizza place in town that does them wood fired.  I get my dough there as well when I make pizza at home.  I love doing pizza at home with all kinds of toppings and styles.  Did one with truffle oil and sauteed mushrooms recently.  I want pizza right now... despite have some for dinner last night with anchioves.....



Probably the best pizza joint in our town is Greek.  Actually, it wasn't until I was telling someone about that place that I even knew of the level of pizza snobbery that some people have.  I mentioned that they're pizza was great, and that it was Greek, they quickly poo poo'd it.  Damn pizza snobs (coughgregcough)...  Up until that point in my life (a few years ago) it was inconceivable to me that someone wouldn't even consider trying a pizza place because they were Greek.


----------



## catskillman (Jun 22, 2011)

Love making pizza on the BBQ - just through the dough on the grill, stretched out and basted with olive oil.  Flip & dress.  Excellant.

There is not a halfway decent pizza in the Hunter.  Best is the place in Haines Falls on the way to North/South Lake.  Off the beaten path & odd hours.  Very interesting older guy running the place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't discriminate a pizza shop because they were Greek.  However, if the name of the their pizzaria contains the words "Village" or "House of", I will. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Indeed.  It's something I've thought about before, but didn't think of making a thread about it until Gary's post.



glad i could inspire you ;-)


contrary to what might have been conveyed in the lunch thread i'm not a pizza snob. any pizza is good pizza, some are gooder than others.


given my druthers i like a slightly thick crust.  i used to live near a place that for $1 you could order thick crust which they simply doubled layered the dough.


that said, one of my favorites is from Colony Pizza. Originally from Stamford CT (and pretty famous in that area) it is a very thin crust.  They sold the rights to a group who opened a place in Fairfield but uses the same equipment and recipe.  i had a sausage and hot oil pie today.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't discriminate a pizza shop because they were Greek.  However, if the name of the their pizzaria contains the words "Village" or "House of", I will. :lol:



:lol:

The place in town is called Pizza Palace.  They make a pretty good grinder too.


----------



## Nick (Jun 22, 2011)

Mmmm pizza! 

I like all kinds of pizza. 

In the summer we like to make grilled pizza - take the dough brush with olive oil, grill it up a few minutes on each side. Then bake in the oven with your favorite toppings. 

In Germany I became a huge fan of Thunfischpizza - Tuna Pizza - awesome. Not so great around here though. 

I also love thin crust (bertucci's) and thick crust (uno's). I can't decide. It's all good!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 22, 2011)

M"MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Pizza !  Want Pizza NOW !!  Pizza Monster needs PEEEEEETZAAA

I'l eat ANY kinda of pizza  one of my favs is a white  garlic pizza w/  clams-- but man i''ll SNARF  any pizza .  "cept that stuff  DHS  told us about yesterday  where the Japanese made steak  outta shit   . Sure hope nobody make a Shitty Pizza


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 22, 2011)

Greek joints I think are hit or miss on pizza- some are good, some not so much. Lebanese joints, I find, have consistently bad pizza, similar to teh way bad Greeks make theirs- dense dough, caused by using less yeast to get it thin rather than working the dough right. It just comes out kind of bready, I think (yeah, I know, it's bread), like a half-assed Boboli. I'd rather have Domino's style crust than that.

I like a thin crust, with just a hint of chew and a little crispiness. New York style (good, old school, 50-year-old joints in Brooklyn kind) is by favorite benchmark style, though a good Chicago deep dish, with good sauce and cheese, rocks when done right. Don't like cracker crusts, don't like sausage, don't like weird stuff like chicken or BBQ sauce. Love Hawaiian, pepperoni-onion-mushroom-olive, straight up old school pepperoni with the grease dripping off the front, and a good veggie pizza without too much brocolli and just the right amount of artichoke. Judiciously applied anchivies on a good pizza can be a wonder to behold. 

I do like California Pizza Kitchen at times, Bertucci's, I hate to say, has some good pizza. 
In Boston, Il Panino Express in the North End is awesome- my wife and I can polish off a large ourselves, and then feel guilty but oh so happy about it. Mangia does a good job of whole wheat crusts (which is hard to do). Rowayton Pizza in CT is good (good wings, too). Sam's on Court Stret in Brooklyn rocks it out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2011)

Having Santarpio's open a store on route 1 in Peabody has been a blessing.  I will sometimes get a pie on the way home from Boston.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn, now I want pizza for dinner!


----------



## WJenness (Jun 22, 2011)

Just called and ordered a Hawaiian to pick up on the way home.

I blame bvibert.

-w


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> contrary to what might have been conveyed in the lunch thread i'm not a pizza snob. any pizza is good pizza, some are gooder than others.



I would definitely not call myself a pizza snob, but that statement is wrong!

My family goes down south for vacation.  When i was younger my parents wanted a fancy dinner and bought me a pizza to enjoy while they were out.  They asked many people who knew the local places, and every person said the same place.  It was disgusting.  No taste, and seemed like soggy cardboard.  I hear lots of people rave about their pizza to this day.  When i am down there now, I drive about 20 mins to Pizza Hut when I want pizza.  May not be the best, but at least I know what I am getting.

My perfect pizza...Not thin, but a solid crust.  When you bend the slice it should split open.  Lately I have been liking a buffalo chicken slice, with a buffalo sauce instead of pizza sauce.  Then dip it in blue cheese.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 22, 2011)

Pizza snob? No

Know what I like? YUP.

For a while, I thought Flatbread had some of the best pizza around. (both the Portland and Burlington locations) There is a new joint in downtown Brunswick that opened a few months ago called Flipside and it is out of control good.  Their crust is almost perfect.  Everything is homemade and they use only local ingredients. The owners are big into supporting local farmers and are super nice. The only place I have found that can compare is Otto's in the Old Port.  

I dig the variety in toppings...both places offer the standard fare but will also have fresh apple, fig, goat cheese, pear, and a few other random things.  We did a Pear and prosciutto pizza once that blew my mind. Delicious.

For you Burlington dwellers, I think Marcos is spot on.  Not quite the same caliber as the other two mentioned but still decent.  

.....and now I want pizza.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't make it to Brunswick too often, but will check that place out.  Otto is indeed great.  Best pie in Portland for sure


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

place in town sells a mexican pizza.  

3 cheeses, chili (with beans), sour cream, hot peppers, black olives and i have them add chicken.


it is one of my favorites, it tastes awesome but i can't eat it any more.  goes down great, comes out not so great. i pay the price for a couple of days


----------



## snoseek (Jun 22, 2011)

Santarpios and Biancis are my favorite. I will eat pizza in any form, especially when drinking. The newer market basket have pizza that is suprisingly good and cheap as hell. I also like Sal's. Plain cheese or pepperoni are my choice 90% of the time


----------



## mrksn (Jun 22, 2011)

I went to this place while driving through CT last year.. had a freshly shucked clam pie which was very very good.  zuppardisapizza.com/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 22, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Santarpios and Biancis are my favorite. I will eat pizza in any form, especially when drinking. The newer market basket have pizza that is suprisingly good and cheap as hell. I also like Sal's. Plain cheese or pepperoni are my choice 90% of the time



any recs for down in the Haverhill area?  I've got some customers in the region, so knowing a good place to stop for a slice would be nice.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 22, 2011)

LOVE pizza... yay!

favorite kind is a white pie with ricotta, brocoli, chicken and pesto!

craziest pizza I ever ate that I actually really liked was a spud pizza from Wooster Street in Manchester, CT .. maybe they are other places now too.  It was a pie with mashed potatoes and cheese and some other toppings.  pretty wild but so delicious.

I am definitely also a pizza snob....thin crust all the way....and i will not even touch a pie if its cut into squares *weird and one of the only things im particular about on food.


----------



## marcski (Jun 22, 2011)

I am a New Yorker, born and bred.  Pizza snob?  Let's put it this way.....you guys in New England might now have a winning baseball team and the Stanely Cup, but you'll never have anything close to New York Pizza!  

Pizza is awesome....IMHO, the one thing where people go wrong most often is killing it with too much cheese.  Its supposed to have the proper balance between dough, sauce and cheese...otherwise it gets drowned in cheese and is yuck.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> any recs for down in the Haverhill area?  I've got some customers in the region, so knowing a good place to stop for a slice would be nice.



I don't thnik I have once gone into town since being around. I ask the cooks at work, they would likely know. They keep talking about some amazing little mexican joint that I'm fixing to try out....


----------



## Geoff (Jun 22, 2011)

I like a number of different styles of pizza.

I grew up on a traditional thin crust red sauce pizza but the topping of choice where I'm from is a portuguese sausage called linguica.   I prefer it ground rather than sliced.

I really like wood-fired oven crispy ultra-thin crust topped with bbq sauce, chicken, carmelized onion, and one of the varities of thin-sliced Italian aged/cured ham.

The only chain pizza I like is Uno's deep dish Chicago Classic.   The topping is stewed/chopped tomato and ground sausage.   If I'm doing business travel and I'm in chain restaurant hell, I do that from time to time.

Ramunto's in West Bridgewater, VT has great pizza by the slice.   I'll sometimes pop in there after a few brews at the Long Trail Brewery.   Their buffalo chicken topped with a side of blue cheese or ranch is excellent.   They do things like thai pizza.

Traditional pizza is fine.   I don't see much difference in quality level between NYC, New Haven, and Boston North End.   Unlike bagels where NYC (and Montreal) blow everybody else away, I don't think anybody has pizza bragging rights.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 22, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Ramunto's in West Bridgewater, VT has great pizza by the slice.



I tried Ramunto's in Lebanon, NH, great pizza. The next time out we wanted pizza, tried the one in West Bridgewater, good, but not as good as the NH one. Give it a try if you're ever up in that direction..


----------



## ski stef (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep got a ramuntos here in rutvegas as well, great slices and always a huge variety! Never been to one elsewhere but I assume they are just as tasty... Now I wish I had pizza for dinner... Tomorrow 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## andyzee (Jun 23, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Yep got a ramuntos here in rutvegas as well, great slices and always a huge variety! Never been to one elsewhere but I assume they are just as tasty... Now I wish I had pizza for dinner... Tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk



Nope, all Ramuntos are different. The only think they really have in common is the name.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 23, 2011)

marcski said:


> I am a New Yorker, born and bred.  Pizza snob?  Let's put it this way.....you guys in New England might now have a winning baseball team and the Stanely Cup, but you'll never have anything close to New York Pizza!
> 
> Pizza is awesome....IMHO, the one thing where people go wrong most often is killing it with too much cheese.  Its supposed to have the proper balance between dough, sauce and cheese...otherwise it gets drowned in cheese and is yuck.



I saw the light after moving to CT to go to college. 

I grew up in Western Mass; the pizza there was "oval". The slices were square; and there were "inside pieces". You couldn't pick it up with one hand; everything would slide off the top. They put "hamburger" on their pizza. 

I came down to CT....slices were triangular...they would hold their shape. Toppings were placed on the pizza...not dumped on with a bucket loader. There were no "inside pieces".

I guess I could be considered a pizza snob. However, much like when offered a beer at someone's place, I'll never complain.


----------



## amf (Jun 23, 2011)

marcski said:


> ....IMHO, the one thing where people go wrong most often is killing it with too much cheese.  Its supposed to have the proper balance between dough, sauce and cheese...otherwise it gets drowned in cheese and is yuck.



My sentiments exactly.  Too many places think smothering a pie in cheese makes a good pizza.  And keep it outta my crust. If I want cheeze stuffed bread I'll order cheeze stuffed bread.

In the philly area they have what are called tomato pies, which are essentially pizzas without the cheese.  The places that specialize in them typically have an outstanding sauce.


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 23, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Pizza snob? No
> 
> Know what I like? YUP.
> 
> ...



I will definitely have to try Flipside, and Otto has been on my list for a long time. Flatbread is very good, and perhaps my favorite in the area (so far) is Ricetta's. Pat's is a favorite for no frills, but very good and pretty damn cheap thin crust pizza. Really not that picky though, and can enjoy most pizza.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

amf said:


> My sentiments exactly.  Too many places think smothering a pie in cheese makes a good pizza.  And keep it outta my crust. If I want cheeze stuffed bread I'll order cheeze stuffed bread.
> 
> In the philly area they have what are called tomato pies, which are essentially pizzas without the cheese.  The places that specialize in them typically have an outstanding sauce.



Yeah, my wife loves extra cheese, I actually don't. I like a normal amount, I hate it when you pull a slice and the entire top of the pizza comes with it. 

If you need a knife to separate your slice from the pie after it's already been pizza-wheeled = too much cheese.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> If you need a knife to separate your slice from the pie after it's already been pizza-wheeled = too much cheese.



Disagree!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

anybody eat pizza with a knife and fork?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anybody eat pizza with a knife and fork?



I have on rare occasion when it's still really hot and the crust on the bottom doesn't have sufficient structure to hold everything together... when folding it doesn't work.  Usually by the second slice it's cooled down enough that the cheese holds everything together.  

In general though, no, pizza should be eaten with your hands.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anybody eat pizza with a knife and fork?



Now you are talking deep dish... always knife and fork that style.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anybody eat pizza with a knife and fork?



I take it as a personal challenge to never eat pizza with a knife and fork.   It's a struggle when you have to deal with a slice that's too much cheese and molten lava just out of the oven.   I've sacrificed several layers of skin off the roof of my mouth by being impatient.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anybody eat pizza with a knife and fork?



Yeah, I do. And I love thin crust NY style pizza.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anybody eat pizza with a knife and fork?



No forking way!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

Last night we had Pizza Hut pizza delivered to the house, not the best, but it is one of the cheaper options around (and it's easy to pay with a card when neither of us has any cash).  My wife got the one with the cheesy bites in the crust.  I picked pepperoni for the topping, it was pretty good actually.  Of course, I went the extra mile (towards a heart attack) by dipping mine in ranch dressing.  Something I would have never thought of until a few years back when Pizza Hut had the dipping strips (a rectangle of pizza cut into strips) which came with ranch as one of the sauces....  Yummy...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> They put "hamburger" on their pizza.
> 
> I came down to CT....slices were triangular...they would hold their shape. Toppings were placed on the pizza...not dumped on with a bucket loader. There were no "inside pieces".



Plenty of square pieces of pizza in CT too.  As a kid growing up in CT I remember having more pizza cut into squares than triangles.  I also used to eat a lot of hamburger on pizzas.  I don't think I've done the hamburger thing in a while, but my favorite place in the town I live in now does the squares.  The inside pieces are better once it's cooled down a little...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 23, 2011)

That must be up north of the New Haven area.  Although, now that you mention it, we've had pizza at my sister inlaws and that was square. They're ju st North of Fartford.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh I love bacon on pizza too.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That must be up north of the New Haven area.



Yes, it was.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> Oh I love bacon on pizza too.



Yes!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 23, 2011)

OK, I'll open myself up for the pizza lovers flames...

Snobby New Yorker here...never had a slice of pizza outside of NY that was as good as a pie made in the city. That doesn't mean I don't eat pizza outside of NY because I love pizza, but I just think NY pizza tastes best. 

Much prefer the thin crispy crust. I don't consider Chicago deep dish or Greek pizza to be pizza at all, but rather more like casseroles. Delicious in their own right, but not pizza. 

Never use utensils no matter how hot...the roof of my mouth has been galvanized after all the molten cheese that's burned it over the years. 

Toppings are great, but to me the true taste test is plain cheese...if that's good, the toppings just make it better. Favorites are hot italian sausage, mushroom, green pepper, onion, olives, anchovies, meatball (not hamburger), or all on the same pie. Other toppings good too, not a big fan of pineapple though. 

Prefer Grande mozzerella; high fat content makes for creamy smoothness even on the reheat.

Nothing like an Original Ray's NY pizza...although the BEST pizza I ever had was in Naples, Italy. Thin really crispy crust, no sauce, but made with fresh locally grown plum tomatos; toppings included locally grown artichokes, onions, peppers, and mushrooms. Made in a wood fired brick oven. AWESOME!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 24, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Much prefer the thin crispy crust. I don't consider Chicago deep dish or Greek pizza to be pizza at all, but rather more like casseroles. Delicious in their own right, but not pizza.




Amen. I like how you phrased that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 24, 2011)

JimG. said:


> Much prefer the thin crispy crust. I don't consider Chicago deep dish or Greek pizza to be pizza at all, but rather more like casseroles. Delicious in their own right, but not pizza.!





Glenn said:


> Amen. I like how you phrased that.



Let's stop with the sweeping generalizations.    My Greek place has a wood oven and cranks out not quite thin crust, but it has a nice crispiness to it.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Let's stop with the sweeping generalizations.    My Greek place has a wood oven and cranks out not quite thin crust, but it has a nice crispiness to it.



My Greek place has a crispy crust too, though not wood fired ovens.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll modify this a bit: 



> Much prefer the thin crispy crust. I don't consider Chicago deep dish or pizza loaded with tons of topping and have "inside" slices to be pizza at all, but rather more like casseroles. Delicious in their own right, but not pizza.




:lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2011)

Three boys from Italy on Burke ave and White plains Rd in the Bronx NYC has greatest pizza


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 26, 2011)

A CT original. Classic pie


----------



## hammer (Jun 26, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Santarpios and Biancis are my favorite. I will eat pizza in any form, especially when drinking. The newer market basket have pizza that is suprisingly good and cheap as hell. I also like Sal's. Plain cheese or pepperoni are my choice 90% of the time



I'm guessing you mean this place:

http://www.hiddenboston.com/BianchisPizza.html

Great place to get traditional Italian pizza...nothing fancy but good stuff.  Reminds me of the pizza I used to get growing up on the Jersey Shore.

I'm actually OK with CPK as long as I don't go with the more "adventurous" toppings.

Near home Bertucci's and Lui Lui's are good for brick oven pizza.  We have Sal's in town which is good pizza at a good price.

There is a greek-style pizza place down the street (Flint's Corner) which is OK for pizza but nothing special.  Their haddock platters are the best I have had though.

For toppings, I'm pretty flexible, meat or veggies but no broccoli or anchovies.  Also like BBQ or Buffalo chicken.  Not a fan of Hawaiian style though.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 26, 2011)

Love pizza. A good bacon pizza is the best.

Greek is really hit or miss. Usually very greasy. Too much cheese can really ruin it. A new Greek pizza place moved into a old college town junk pizza place last year. I personally thanked the owner for finally having a good pizza option in Plymouth.

I don't care for chain pizza. 

The ultimate test for me is pepperoni. Most places have really greasy ronis. A roni with crunky ronis without much grease is hard to come by. I only get a place's roni after I have tried their cheese.

Too much cheese is just about as bad as too much grease.

Spicy sauce is what makes or separates the mundane from the really good.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 26, 2011)

i've started adding crushed red pepper to my pizza when eating in a pizza joint.  i like a little extra kick


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2011)

Ate at Bertuccis today for the first time in a while.  We got the Ultimate Bertucci, which was pretty damn good.  It's basically a Bertucci (peperoni) with 2 slices that also have sausage, 2 that also have meatball, 2 that also have chicken, and 2 that also have ham.  I'd definitely have it again, I tried each one except for the meatball.

I love pizza!


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone knows that the best Pizza is here in the NY/NJ area.  Our local joint M&S II is just great.  I know when I lived in NH they just couldn't make it like they do down here (that's not saying it was bad, just not as good).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2011)

You've got that right about NH.  Yes, there is an American Flatbread the next town over, but it doesn't compare to the pizza down in your neck of the woods.

No one can seem to get the crust right.  It needs to have the right combination of char, yet chewy center. 

Haven't tried any New Haven, CT pizza, but plenty of my friends down that way say they have better pizza than metro Manhattan.   Wouldn't mind trying some New Haven pie, but can't say Gun Wavin' New Haven is high on my list of places to visit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Haven't tried any New Haven, CT pizza, but plenty of my friends down that way say they have better pizza than metro Manhattan.   Wouldn't mind trying some New Haven pie, but can't say Gun Wavin' New Haven is high on my list of places to visit.



AZ pizza meet!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> AZ pizza meet!



I like it!  I don't think I've ever had New Haven pizza either...


----------



## billski (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't see what's so special about pizza @ Seaside Heights @ Jersey Shore.  Many of the people rave about it.  And their customer service is just stellar - they count the napkins they give you, you have to pay for extra plates (one place) and you have to ask for a knife and fork.


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> AZ pizza meet!





Sweet.


----------



## Nick (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 28, 2011)

Just had a slice of Pizzaria Regina Pepperoni.  Great sauce and crust, pepperoni too greasy.  Took 4 napkins to mop up the excess grease on one slice.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Just had a slice of Pizzaria Regina Pepperoni.  Great sauce and crust, pepperoni too greasy.  Took 4 napkins to mop up the excess grease on one slice.



A little extra grease is good for you!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 28, 2011)

They had a great segment on pizza last night on the Food Network. It was on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. The place wasn't any of those....it had a real deal brick oven shipped from Italy.


----------



## soposkier (Jun 28, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I will definitely have to try Flipside, and Otto has been on my list for a long time. Flatbread is very good, and perhaps my favorite in the area (so far) is Ricetta's. Pat's is a favorite for no frills, but very good and pretty damn cheap thin crust pizza. Really not that picky though, and can enjoy most pizza.




Bacon scallion mashed potato from Otto is amazing. A little unconventional, but after a night of drinking at all the bars around there it hits the spot.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 30, 2011)

soposkier said:


> Bacon scallion mashed potato from Otto is amazing. A little unconventional, but after a night of drinking at all the bars around there it hits the spot.



Delicious and genius.   

Ate at the new "When pigs fly" tonight in Kittery.  Delicious.  Place was packed and the pizza came in minutes.  Delicious crust, smoked mozz, home made sausage....real good.  The fact that their beer list doesn't suck is a nice bonus.  They have a sweet wine system....it's legged like beer. Never seen it before.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 30, 2011)

You can say what you want about NYC and New Haven pizza but my dingy little hometown Waterbury, CT makes some seriously fine pie! Wood fired, coal fired, thin crust, thick crust, etc! Pretty much can get what ever you want and it all tastes pretty damn fine!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> You can say what you want about NYC and New Haven pizza but my dingy little hometown Waterbury, CT makes some seriously fine pie! Wood fired, coal fired, thin crust, thick crust, etc! Pretty much can get what ever you want and it all tastes pretty damn fine!



 usually go to Vito's in Wolcott!


----------



## Nick (Jul 8, 2011)

Had a DiGiorno Garlic Bread Pizza for lunch today. It was pretty good for home made!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 11, 2011)

Forgot about one of my favorite pizza places- Dial-A-Pizza in Somerville (on Beacon Street, right on the Somerville/Cambridge line).

My (now) wife and I used to live 5 blocks from it. $5 large cheeses pizzas- we'd walk over, grab one fresh out of the oven, and finish half of it walking home. 10 years later, we still talk about it on occasion.  Man, that was good pizza.


----------



## Angus (Jul 11, 2011)

laughing...on Saturday after 10 miles of wind, cool temps and fog, the pizza at the MWO was about the best thing I've tasted in a longtime -


----------



## HD333 (Jul 11, 2011)

Made 2 of my own on the grill Saturday.

Imported Prosciutto, tomatoes, fresh mozzarella,fresh Basil.
and
Imported Prosciutto, honey, and Gorganzola.

Left overs tonight.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd love to build my own pizza oven. I suck at the welding right now though. Maybe some day. I saw a pretty cool design on a welding forum.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

I've never done a pizza on the grill, but I've seen a lot of talk about it lately... Now I think I'm gonna have to give it a shot!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I'd love to build my own pizza oven. I suck at the welding right now though. Maybe some day. I saw a pretty cool design on a welding forum.



Have a good friend who grew up in Putney, VT, now lives about an hour north of there.  He's a mason and builds pizza ovens for people's homes all the time.  Maybe you can convince Mrs. Glenn that your vacation home needs one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've never done a pizza on the grill, but I've seen a lot of talk about it lately... Now I think I'm gonna have to give it a shot!



Do it!  I have done it on both gas and charcoal grills.  The charcoal imparts a nice flavor.  I use lump wodd charcoal, not that Kingsford or Match Light crap.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 12, 2011)

On the grill is a piece of cake.
Here is my method.
Open a beer or pour glass of wine, go to deck with beer/wine  and light grill.
Get the grill as hot as possible, throw dough on (no oil or anything) until it gets browned (doesn't take long). Then I shut the grill off, flip the dough keep it on the grill and prep the pizza with whatever your toppings are. Fire it back up get the temp high to cook the bottom of the dough then shut gas off or keep heat real low so the bottom doesn't burn but lock the heat in to melt the cheese and finish it off.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Have a good friend who grew up in Putney, VT, now lives about an hour north of there.  He's a mason and builds pizza ovens for people's homes all the time.  Maybe you can convince Mrs. Glenn that your vacation home needs one.



That actually wouldn't be too hard! Mrs Glenn likes the idea of a stone grill...so putting an oven next door may be an easy sell. :lol:

As far as using the gas grill...we use a pizza stone and that really helps crisp things up evenly.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Have a good friend who grew up in Putney, VT, now lives about an hour north of there.  He's a mason and builds pizza ovens for people's homes all the time.  Maybe you can convince Mrs. Glenn that your vacation home needs one.





Glenn said:


> That actually wouldn't be too hard! Mrs Glenn likes the idea of a stone grill...so putting an oven next door may be an easy sell. :lol:



Convincing Mrs Glenn to do this would likely be as tough as convincing her that she could use a new ski coat! :lol:

And Glenn, I would think that an outdoor kitchen with a pizza oven would look pretty cool over next to the soon to be arriving quad chair  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79382880.10253.100002053160795&type=1&theater

pretty nice!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...79382880.10253.100002053160795&type=1&theater
> 
> pretty nice!



Awesome!!!  I want one.  I was just looking at some outdoor models in the $1500-$2500 range.  Not that I can afford one, just drooling over the prospect...  Now I want pizza for lunch again.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2011)

Dammit, now I want pizza too!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 12, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Convincing Mrs Glenn to do this would likely be as tough as convincing her that she could use a new ski coat! :lol:
> 
> And Glenn, I would think that an outdoor kitchen with a pizza oven would look pretty cool over next to the soon to be arriving quad chair  :lol:



I could easily clear another area on the other side of the stream for an "outdoor kitchen". You could get your pizza, then eat it on the chairlift chair. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Jul 13, 2011)

Had a homemade pepper and onion pizza last night!

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------

